

Touchqode: free code editor for Android and (soon) iOS - stefanobernardi
http://www.touchqode.com/

======
genieyclo
I never got the point behind wanting to have a code editor for phones...

~~~
dogpellet
I have found it quite useful on my 10" Android tablet for coding Javascript
(especially when writing Project Euler solutions).

~~~
icey
I could see it being a great app on Motorola's Atrix with dock (laptop or
"desktop") once that comes out.

------
dennyabraham
Is the license mentioned in this blog post
[http://www.touchqode.com/blog/009_analytics_and_licence_expl...](http://www.touchqode.com/blog/009_analytics_and_licence_explained.htm)
available on the website anywhere?

If there are any onerous terms, I'd like to know what they are prior to
installation.

~~~
mks
Most recent license is of course visible at first start of application.
Current license can be found here:
<http://www.touchqode.com/licences/touchqode_licence_1_0.htm>

The blog post was related to some early user comments that were not specific.
If you see anything you could find questionable write us an email and we will
gladly explain.

~~~
dennyabraham
thanks, there's nothing too unexpected here.

------
jbrennan
If I could get Xcode running on an iPad, I wouldn't need my laptop any longer.

So while this might not be quite self-hosting just yet, I think it's a really
cool idea for the future. Some day we'll get there.

~~~
shadowpwner
Can you type "fluently" on an iPad, enough to write long messages (i.e code)
without getting irritated?

~~~
jbrennan
Not all the time. But my wireless keyboard + iPad + Xcode would work great en
lieu of an otherwise expensive, bulky laptop.

------
CGamesPlay
The website advertises code suggestion and some other features, but the demo
video just shows something that any text editor application could do. I think
you might want to revisit it.

~~~
mks
The video is from quite early version. Actually autocomplete (or code
suggestion - I tend to use the terms interchangeably) is briefly visible when
typing the name of method sayHello().

If you want to some more features in action you can check our other youtube
video <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4FScB9Rwfc> \- close captioned with
some comments on what's going on.

However you have good point that the video could be better - presentation is
definitely something we need to work on.

------
51Cards
Just a quick comment after playing with this. I like it. The team doesn't seem
to have any delusions about this being a primary code editor but it's good for
those quick fixes and ideas. As such I went through the process of grabbing a
source file off a client's site, making a couple quick changes, and pushing it
back up. While I wouldn't want to do it all day it was far less painful than
that process has the right to be on a mobile phone. It's a keeper for me.

~~~
mks
That exactly captures the idea. And to make this process even easier I've just
been testing experimental implementation of FTP client in touchqode. The new
version will be probably coming within a week. And we have some more things up
our sleeve.

~~~
51Cards
Sounds good! Now look at my language templates suggestion I sent via the
feedback ;)

------
rodh257
Seems like a cool idea, interesting to see an app come out on Android first
(probably good for the target market).

But I took one look at the synchronization setup
<http://www.touchqode.com/faq.htm#synchro> and decided that it wasn't worth it
to muck around with code on my phone. Perhaps if I had a tablet I'd put more
effort into it, but would be great to see this simplified a bit!

------
JangoSteve
This would be much easier to try out if I could give it my Github repo to pull
down some code instead of having to sync files with my computer.

------
robyates
This looks like #5 on pg's Request for Startups:
<http://ycombinator.com/rfs.html>

